# injection code for intramuscular antibiotic



## jsa1517 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello..

I work in an internal medicine office and we're looking for an injection code to use to bill for an intramuscular antibiotic injection (the administration of). We were using 90788 with drug Ceftriaxone (J0696) ... Does anyone have a code for the injection that they could share ??

Thanks-

Jaclyn


----------



## Ann Winters (Jun 3, 2009)

The code for administration of an injection, subcutaneous or IM is 96372.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 5, 2009)

I am curious though for how long have you been using the 90788 code?  It was deleted at least 2 years ago.  I am asking because you may be able to go back and rebill some claims.  Also if you are using these codes from an old cheat sheet it may be time to toss it as you may be missing a lot of revenue.


----------

